# Inside Out - Can you guess?



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

A new piece and thought I'd share since I am new here.
Wanna guess how it's made?
Enjoy?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

slab band sawed to shape...
slice of peeled bark added to the inside.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm going with photoshop . Jk Scott


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I think Stick's got it.

HJ


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't know, but I really like that 'carved' edge look.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> I think Stick's got it.
> 
> HJ


but I voted Ammonia..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wedges ans shaped bark slice...


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

I really don't know but when you tell us I'm going to try one. I like it!

I'll vote steam bent


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

You might title it "Worm Hole". Your workshop must be in the 4th or 5th dimension!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice piece.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice!. Don't keep us in suspense too long.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Voodoo - Black magic!!


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

close but no, I tried that and the bark doesn't bend well.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Suspense is killing me.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Oct 28, 2016)

That is stunning!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

nope


----------

